# Crossing the "eyes"!



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Limits are being caught on this lake:


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Looks like a nice day out there. Some nice crappies in that lake (I'm assuming Winnebago)


----------



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Very good guess! You will just have to wait until I get this video together... :evil:


----------

